# Show Pictures



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

My dogs at the Heart of the South Schutzhund Club:

Here is my "Allie" Vallie vom Haus Kirschental earning an SG rating. In this picture she is exactly 9 weeks out from delivering and raising a litter of 10 puppies:










"Annie" Alta-Tollhaus Annie Schneiden Fels just 1 day into the 9 - 12 month class and earning VP1 on this day!!!! Litter sister to Becky Perry's VP Alta-Tollhaus Schumi. Annie is owned by Jeff Lund and Pat Kennedy










"Kayla" Alta-Tollhaus Kayla. Just 2 days into the 12 - 18 month class, earning an SG rating. Kayla is co-owned with Carole Schultz, Florida:


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

I forgot to say that Kayla is half sister to Liesje's Alta-Tollhaus Bono, "Nikon"


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Nice looking pups! Congrats on the show results.


----------



## baxterbrown11 (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice.
do you guys have a club?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes we do

http://www.schhmi.com


----------

